# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Tony's Hut Bar has a secret ???????

## Fred Stripe

*So i'm sitting at Tony's Hut bar (again),  see an old white T-Shirt hanging from the rafters that says Tonys Hut in small letters on the front.......I ask "so you used to have a bar shirt?" She says it's an old one but we have new ones???? I never saw any ever,,,she brings out the white T-Shirt with the Big Tonys Hut wooden sign on the back & coldest beer on the beach,Negril" Front logo also...??????????????????? WHAT??? Why don't you display this? Wanted $20,,,took $15......Cool shirt.*

----------


## Muck

> *So i'm sitting at Tony's Hut bar (again),  see an old white T-Shirt hanging from the rafters that says Tonys Hut in small letters on the front.......I ask "so you used to have a bar shirt?" She says it's an old one but we have new ones???? I never saw any ever,,,she brings out the white T-Shirt with the Big Tonys Hut wooden sign on the back & coldest beer on the beach,Negril" Front logo also...??????????????????? WHAT??? Why don't you display this? Wanted $20,,,took $15......Cool shirt.*


I picked up that same shirt last week...I never wouldn't known they had them had Grace not happened to pull a couple out from underneath the bar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Take a pic ..folks ..
always on the lookout for a new .. T
I still have an old MXIII..
shirt kickin' around .. MXIII-has a meaning T ( size L ) ... Ok.. I'm like an XL now 
Now If anyone can point me in the direction of some old skool reggae T's 
Studio 1 or Skattalites ..I'd be all over it ... ANYONE ???

----------


## WisconsinWoody

Thanks for the heads up Fred Stripe!!  We will be there in 18 days.  Can't wait to see Grace Anne and Tony.  Will definitely be picking up one of those shirts.

----------


## gregandkelly63

Good grief!  Why does Grace not mention these?  We would have bought several when we took the family there this past spring!

----------


## NikkiB

I had no idea or I'd be sporting one too.  Thanks Fredstripe.

----------


## GWonSTRIPE

Now that the words out.  Hope she has a few left in March!

----------


## poolguywindsor

One of my stops on the beach crawls, would have picked one of them up for sure! Hope they have me an xtra large in March!

----------


## Fred Stripe

That's Exactly what I said,you should sell these shirts EASY??? I told her to put it on the wall,but she wore one. ( I kinda think she may be doing it on the sly & the owner does not know,thats why it's not advertised,now Me & Muck are the only two proud owners)

----------


## Rasta Stan

Best In The West has t-shirts also , i got one....lol

----------


## rustedduck

Was there last november, great place.  Had i known they had t shirts, I would have picked up a couple.

----------

